# Check your Rogers Eligibility online



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey didn't see this posted so..

You can check your upgrade pricing if you have a phone by going here and plugging in your phone number at the existing Rogers Wireless Customers link.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

I haven't upgraded since launch day for iPhone 3G and it says I have to pay full price! It must not be hooked up to the database yet...


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool. I like the pricing!

K


----------



## atomiX (Jul 29, 2010)

slicecom said:


> I haven't upgraded since launch day for iPhone 3G and it says I have to pay full price! It must not be hooked up to the database yet...


True at the moment. It even accepts any phone/postal code combo and gives the same result.


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

Read the FAQ on the site. People who have completed 2 or 3 years of an existing contract get the "new customer" pricing. People who purchased before June 7, 2009 get "slightly" higher pricing.

I planned on spending $299 so finding out it's only $269 is very nice indeed!


----------



## Snaggy (Mar 17, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think it's active. It gives me full price for the upgrade on both of my lines and one hasn't had a HUP forever AND I'm WELL over $100 per month in charges.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

I dunno.

I did a HUP for the 3GS last year and when I put my info in it gives me:

$399 for the 16 GB iPhone 4
$499 for the 32 GB iPhone 4

I get a $300 discount if I decide to buy a locked phone instead of the unlocked one!!

Thanks for the link!


EDIT: Here's the actual text from the web page:

You are eligible to upgrade to an iPhone 4 at $399 for the 16GB or $499 for 32GB, each with a 3 year term voice and data plan. See Legal Disclaimer below or in-store for full details and conditions.

:clap:

PS. I think I'll print out a screen cap just in case they try to screw me tomorrow morning.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I activated a 3GS on launch day last year and I apparently have to pay full price on Fido. :S


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Weirdness, I just did the online check and it indicates that I get bad pricing. However, when I called them a few weeks back they told me that I am eligible for the reduced pricing since I've had my 3G iPhone for 2 yrs.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow, I'm eligible for the full discount. I bought my 3GS in June 2009.... weird.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

John Clay said:


> Wow, I'm eligible for the full discount. I bought my 3GS in June 2009.... weird.


How much do you pay per month, and do you have any other lines/accounts attached to yours?

Also... Congratulations on getting the best price yet!!!!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Meiso said:


> How much do you pay per month, and do you have any other lines/accounts attached to yours?
> 
> Also... Congratulations on getting the best price yet!!!!


There's two phones on my account, one on contract and another off contract. Total monthly spend is about $80/month for both phones.

I'm on a Retentions plan, but that shouldn't affect HUP eligibility.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

My girlfirend qualifies for the new customer pricing according to 
iPhone 4 launches tomorrow on Rogers | Rogers RedBoard

But the link provided in this thread says we would have to pay full price.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

Benito said:


> Weirdness, I just did the online check and it indicates that I get bad pricing. However, when I called them a few weeks back they told me that I am eligible for the reduced pricing since I've had my 3G iPhone for 2 yrs.


I am in the exact same boat. I think the online eligibility check is having issues...


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

I'm having the same issue. I have a 3g, bought Aug 15 2008 and spend over $100 per month and am seeing full price on the upgrade tool. If that's what the stores will see then I'm SOL.


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

The rogers website isn't working properly right now. 

I used 3 different accounts to see what i get. 

One of my accounts is paying monthly now as i have had the contract for 4 years, so it's due for a full hardware upgrade.
Second account purchased the original iPhone 3G on Launch day, so it should get the full subsidized price.
Third account has the iPhone 3GS on it with an upgrade from the 3G, both from launch days.

They all say full prices for me. 

But from redboards i get the $159/$259 prices on all three accounts.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

harrisjr said:


> I am in the exact same boat. I think the online eligibility check is having issues...


It may very well be the case.. Rogers has a pretty crappy website to begin with..

But you should be wary of CSRs making promises.. They are often overzealous or just plain wrong.. I've been screwed that way before.. Years ago when buying a SE phone. Even though there was a note in my file, the store still charged me $200 more than the CSR told me I'd be paying.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I just got off the phone with a Rogers rep, who confirmed the pricing and also put a note on my account so I shouldn't have any issues getting that price tomorrow. When I asked the reason for the reduced price, he said it was because I already had an iPhone that I qualified.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Snaggy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Don't worry it is not working properly. I just called and the csr used the same tool and it quickly clued into her that it was wrong because by default you are allowed to upgrade every 2 years, so I got the 3G on July 11, 2008 so I can get the pricing a new customer would get. 

I confirmed will I have problems at the store she said nope. I said ok. She sounded real cute to. :love2:

Thats why I love Rogers I actually talk to someone local when I call not in ....


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

It says "You are eligible to purchase the 16GB iPhone 4 at $649 or the 32GB iPhone 4 at $749"

I ordered my iphone 3G on July 30, 2008. Am I part of the cut-off?


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

*ATTENTION!!!

The Rogers upgrade eligibility website is giving erroneous and inconsistent information right now...

I just spent ten minutes on the phone with a CSR and she checked my eligibility through the same tool we've all been using and it gave her a different result each time.*


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

I had the same results as everybody else. The Rogers site gave me an upgrade price of $649/$749 for 16GB/32GB. I called Rogers (*611) and asked them about it. The rep said that I was eligible at the new user pricing, but was real cautious about telling me about what the pricing would be. It seem to be $159/$269 from what I am reading here, but that wasn't an issue. He also gave me an interaction number, which he said was like a reference number in case I would have problems getting the correct HUP pricing at a store, online, or by phone. 

I think Rogers launched the eligibility upgrade tool without proper debugging, or that it is having trouble getting into the customer database, and it just defaults to $649/$749 just to prevent people from complaining, or just to avoid putting up the "web site is having technical problems, please try later" type problems.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> It says "You are eligible to purchase the 16GB iPhone 4 at $649 or the 32GB iPhone 4 at $749"
> 
> I ordered my iphone 3G on July 30, 2008. Am I part of the cut-off?


You will be good to go tomorrow. I had the same result as you.

I must go to bed early tonight.


----------



## Asherek (Aug 30, 2009)

Quoted from the redboard site:

_ (Updated July 29, 3:13 pm: We are experiencing technical difficulties with our HUP eligibility tool and it may be giving incorrect results. We’re aware of it and are working on it. While we do, the tool may be temporarily unavailable. Thanks for your patience). _


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Asherek said:


> Quoted from the redboard site:
> 
> _ (Updated July 29, 3:13 pm: We are experiencing technical difficulties with our HUP eligibility tool and it may be giving incorrect results. We’re aware of it and are working on it. While we do, the tool may be temporarily unavailable. Thanks for your patience). _


That's good to know since it gave me an incorrect result. Hopefully it works correctly tomorrow at the Apple store.


----------



## shinysuitman (Jul 23, 2010)

Just for kicks I checked (416) 967-1111 which is Pizza Pizza's number in Toronto and it gave me the high price. Don't pay attention to this.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Benito said:


> Weirdness, I just did the online check and it indicates that I get bad pricing. However, when I called them a few weeks back they told me that I am eligible for the reduced pricing since I've had my 3G iPhone for 2 yrs.


I upgraded to my 3GS last July'09. I JUST called Rogers, they told me that yes I can upgrade at same price as new activation price but they cannot tell me what that price is.. its a secret until tomorrow! Fawk Off, Big frikin Secret my ass. Unbelievable.


----------



## pieterknispel (Sep 15, 2007)

DA187Suspect said:


> I upgraded to my 3GS last July'09. I JUST called Rogers, they told me that yes I can upgrade at same price as new activation price but they cannot tell me what that price is.. its a secret until tomorrow! Fawk Off, Big frikin Secret my ass. Unbelievable.


Good to know... I got my current 3GS on July 26 2009 and was quoted 399/499 by the rep on the phone... which is bullocks... I want the 199/299!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Pretty crazy that they're offering a $40 discount. They really don't have to - I bet the vast majority of people had already decided to upgrade... so for once, it seems Rogers isn't doing an easy cash grab. Weird!


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

pieterknispel said:


> Good to know... I got my current 3GS on July 26 2009 and was quoted 399/499 by the rep on the phone... which is bullocks... I want the 199/299!


The fully subsidized/new activation price is $159/$269. There is no $199/$299 upgrade pricing.

As to the pricing you will get, the following link has all the eligibility rules:

iPhone 4 launches tomorrow on Rogers | Rogers RedBoard

What people want to pay really isn't a factor.

Kostas


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Now if only thy could get their HUP tool to spit out the right prices it would be great. Hopefully they get it sorted before rollout tomorrow so that the poor folks at the Apple stores and other places selling iPhone 4's will be able to get the right upgrade pricing info for our phones. I will be pissed if they are stuck charging what the Rogers tool is currently telling me (it's telling me full price even through I qualify for the cheap upgrade).


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

Rogers' Red Board states that the upgrade checker isn't working properly right now, he suggested trying later this evening. I guess they're working on it now


----------



## pieterknispel (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks guys... the Red Board thing states that since I had the initial 3G and then upgraded to the 3GS during June 7 and Sept 10 2009, I am eligible to get $480 off... sweet!


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

Seems to be working, I just checked both numbers on my shared account. My launch 3G number shows full discount 159/269 while the other number that was upgraded from a dumb phone to a 3G in this past spring shows prices of 399/499. I was gonna wait because I thought I was gonna get screwed around with not much discount but it looks like I might try to get one tomorrow.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Still not working for me. Showing full price fo a 3GS I got last year.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

iphoneottawa said:


> Still not working for me. Showing full price fo a 3GS I got last year.


With a 3GS you are going to get the $399/$499 price. 

$500 to upgrade from a 3GS to a 4 just ain't worth it to me. In a weird way, it's good news. It saves me from spending any money. At a couple hundred dollars I may have considered it, at $500 not a chance. Next year the iPhone 5 may be an option.


----------

